# honda 2000i intermittently cuts out but continues to run



## Billy (Jan 29, 2020)

The unit will run for 10 minutes or 30 then cuts out or studder but continues to run. There is a faint back fire when this happens. Has fresh fuel.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Billy said:


> The unit will run for 10 minutes or 30 then cuts out or studder but continues to run. There is a faint back fire when this happens. Has fresh fuel.


 It likely has some water in the carb bowl. Easy to drain the fuel; look on page 59 of this manual (you didn't provide the actual model/serial numbers, so this is for the latest EU2000i): http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31Z076300.pdf

Also see the Fuel Troubleshooting here: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/pci54234pdf.pdf
Also check the cleanliness of the air filter.


----------



## Billy (Jan 29, 2020)

Draining the carb bowl did the trick. It ran a little rough for 15 minutes then ran ok.
Thanks for the info. I'm boondocking and this saved my bacon.


----------



## Bob (Mar 6, 2019)

Drain that carb.bowl if you let that honda sit for any extended time


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

make sure you use stabile rated for ethanol fuel...
and if you have a choice use ethanol free unleaded for best results!!
yea moisture out of the air gets in the fuel tank vent!!
condensates for water over time!!
and it will collect in the bottom of the fuel bowl and make a mess out of your carb!!

we cover all of this on the honda forum
https://hondagenerator.groups.io
and so much more!!
and we have links for low cost parts and free service manuals as well.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the vent in the fuel cap could have an issue
try leaving the cap loose and see if it works then
make sure you have flipped the lever to "on" on the vent as well.
fuel tank caps not venting are notorious issues on Hondas.

I use a berg fuel system for extended run on the eu2200i and eu2000i gens so I no longer use the oem fuel cap.
my fuel vent is on the 6 gallon marine fuel tank.


----------

